#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Wet Scrubber ( Spray Scrubber ) Design Guidelines

## TECA

Does Any one have Book of Wet Scrubbers by Howard D. Hesketh (Author), Kenneth C. Schifftner (Author) ?


I would like to design "Spray Tower scrubber" for Particulate matter removal from Air+water stream. Equation for pressure drop is Required.

Thanks in Anticipation.See More: Wet Scrubber ( Spray Scrubber ) Design Guidelines

----------


## kanankiri

Yes, i also need it. Can anybody help? thanks

----------


## anwarahmad

You can go through in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] since there is some info on wet and dry gas.

----------


## edson.ortega

If anybody has this information please share, thnaks in advance.

----------


## kanankiri

Surely this book is not easy to find. Searched across internet and haven't found anything yet. Wondering if anybody can help. thanks

----------


## jhb

Dear all,

I am facing a problem with scrubber design for acetic acid fumes, acetic anhydride fumes & Benzaldehyde fumes,

No Book clearly describes the detailed design, not even perrys,

How do i find out how much water is required for the recirculation, what will be the saturation and so on,

Please all of you, and if anyone has a software for scrubber design say scrubmaster please upload

Thanks a lot

----------


## kanankiri

> Dear all,
> 
> I am facing a problem with scrubber design for acetic acid fumes, acetic anhydride fumes & Benzaldehyde fumes,
> 
> No Book clearly describes the detailed design, not even perrys,
> 
> How do i find out how much water is required for the recirculation, what will be the saturation and so on,
> 
> Please all of you, and if anyone has a software for scrubber design say scrubmaster please upload
> ...



Dear jhb,

Guess we have a lot in common except for the fume you're treating.

You're indeed true when you told us that no book clearly describes the detailed design. To tell you the truth, Perry's isn't good enough when it comes to designing wet scrubbers. There might be some literatures (such as Calvert, Semrau, Hesketh, Yung, Schifftner etc)that may contain the information you need. But, the literature might not be up to date since it was published around 70-80s (except for Hesketh & Schifftner). It really makes me wondering why it's very difficult to find * detail design information (esp. for the equations)* for equipment such important as wet scrubber. 

I, myself, currently designing the venturi scrubber that is used to cleanse the syngas from tar and other fine dust. I have finished with the collection efficiency and now facing a huge wall called "Equipment Sizing". The sizing is becoming a wall for me since I haven't found any information or equation I desperately need to perform necessary calculation.

To determine the quantity of water needed for recirculation, you need to perform material and heat balance for the scrubber. Of course you have to determine the collection efficiency and pressure drop prior to mass and energy balance. The collection efficiency equation is not hard to find while I have some hard times with the pressure drop equation.

For saturation, I am considering using psychrometric chart to deal with the moisture content at the scrubber's outlet. This one is also giving a hard time for me. But I have confident we can get through.

Hope this will help you. Feel free to discuss it with me.
best regards,
bernath






> Does Any one have Book of Wet Scrubbers by Howard D. Hesketh (Author), Kenneth C. Schifftner (Author) ?
> I would like to design "Spray Tower scrubber" for Particulate matter removal from Air+water stream. Equation for pressure drop is Required.



Dear Teca,

have you find the pressure drop equation yet? I'd like to exchange few words with you regarding the equations.

thank you and best regards
bernath

----------


## henj

Hi

Some info you may find useful:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Or directly:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Lesson 10 in:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Or directly:
http://yosemite.epa.gov/oaqps/EOGtrain.nsf/fabbfcfe2fc93dac85256afe00483cc4/4a8a0e130b4256c485256b6c006d8ab4/$FILE/si412c_lesson10.pdf

Chap. 22 in AIR POLLUTION CONTROL TECHNOLOGY HANDBOOK:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## asimjoshi

if anyone has a software for scrubber design say scrubmaster please upload

Thanks a lot

----------


## henj

> if anyone has a software for scrubber design say scrubmaster please upload
> 
> Thanks a lot



I don't have scrubmaster, but here is a speadsheet on packed scrubber:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## palagani

hot to design a spray tower for scrubbing a gas..

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Please upload last link again.

Thanks in advance,

Amit.

----------


## vankatnana

Wet Scrubbers by Howard D. Hesketh (Author), Kenneth C. Schifftner (Author) ?



i also need this book please help me thanks in advanceSee More: Wet Scrubber ( Spray Scrubber ) Design Guidelines

----------


## vankatnana

Wet Scrubbers by Howard D. Hesketh (Author), Kenneth C. Schifftner (Author) ?

i also need this book please help me thanks in advance

----------

